# Photoshoot [Image heavy]



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Hey guys! I was having a bit of a photoshoot with some meeces and it occurred to me that I haven't really posted anything on here in a while despite my constant lurking, so here are some pics to have a look at.

The blues are my main project but when I got my first bues they were poorly bred, sickly and weedy, so it's been an uphill struggle with them. They're getting better over the generations, helped by mixing them with my existing black selfs when they first arrived. The agouti's and doves are very nice and on the whole have better type and size than the blues so I keep some of them to mix every few generations and improve the blues. :3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

You have some seriously beautiful mice!


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you  I am rather proud of them. I love how the agoutis look in these pictures, I always think they're quite drab until you get them in the right light.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

They're gorgeous 

Its really great to see some agouti love, it seems a variety not many get in to


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

3 week old baby :3 Cute and snuggly.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they look full of condition and brimming with vitality.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Those blues look like the long lost twins of a recent litter I've had!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look amazing!


----------



## SilverWings (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks guys  they were a nightmare to keep still!


----------



## Shnivles (Oct 4, 2017)

Absalutely gorgeous. I had a blue rat once, now I have mice, all I want is one of these guys!!


----------

